# Coolant System



## Kroll (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning guys,I just pick up a 13" lathe that has the built in cabinet tank but nothing else came with it.I was wondering how others did a retrofit getting the coolant from a pump(what size) and pipe it up to the carriage with some kind of flex hose?I have never seen a coolant system in person so I have no ideal on installing some kind of small pump that is low in gpm's that its not shooting across the room,and mount hose that is flexable but will stay in place.My lathe is a Clausing 13" and the tank is in the middle of the cabinet.Please share info,some pics if you have them and links to places that I can puchase that is reasonable price.I don't do this for a living just a beginner hobbist.Thanks---kroll


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 24, 2013)

Kroll,
Check this one out, http://www.grizzly.com/products/H8140. I have one for my lathe and one for my mill. 3/8" supply hose, 3/4" drain hose. Plenty of coolant, adjustable flow so it doesn't fly everywhere. Magnetic base sticks where I put it. On my lathe it is usually on the cross slide so it can point at the tool and keep it cool while following it.
Dave


----------

